# موقع شيلرات



## خالد العسيلي (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

شوفوا هالموقع و اعطوني رأيكم

http://www.waterchillingsupply.com/chillerparts.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 أبريل 2009)

و كمان هادا الموقع :

http://www.whaleyproducts.com/chillerparts.html


----------



## مصطفى ريان (20 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز اخى خالد وللاخوة هنا فى القسم هذين الكتابين الممتازين على الرابط التالى:
Wet Cooling Towers,Air conditioning overview


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

رائع جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً الموقع ده و اللى بعده يا مهنــــــــــــــــــــــدس خــــــــــــــــــالد تســـــــــــــلم ايدك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول اكثر من رائع


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا واد يا باشمهندس الابداع ده
ده انا شكلى هبتدى افهم


----------



## ابو بيدو (20 أبريل 2009)

والله العظيم 
اللى بيحصل ده حلو قوى قوى
ومفيد قوىىىىىىىىىى
جزاكم الله الخير الكتير قوىىىىىى


----------



## إيهاب2007 (20 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 أبريل 2009)

وكمان هي مجموعة مواقع للشيلرات :

من الترين :

http://www.trane.com/Commercial/DNA/View.aspx?i=975

http://www.trane.com/COMMERCIAL/HvacSystems/1_1_ChilledWater.aspx?i=863

من mcquay :

http://www.mcquay.com/McQuay/ProductInformation/WaterCooledChiller/WaterCooledChillers

من daikin :

http://www.buildingdesign.co.uk/mech/daikin-2/daikin-2.htm

من carrier :

http://www.commercial.carrier.com/c...cription/0,,CLI1_DIV12_ETI434_PRD1269,00.html

شركات :

http://www.waterchillers.com/

http://www.repaco.net/packagedchillers.htm

http://www.chillermfg.com/

و أخيراً من wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiller


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (25 أبريل 2009)

thanks alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 أبريل 2009)

هلا شباب

مشكورين ع المرور


----------



## محمدصابر (9 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## E.YAZAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي
ولا تحرمونا من هالمشاركات اللطيفة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس سورجي (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين
و ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شوفوا هالموقع و اعطوني رأيكم
> 
> http://www.waterchillingsupply.com/chillerparts.html


----------



## ابو اسراء 2008 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كم يسرني ويسعدنى اني انضم اليكم واسال المولي عز وجل ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما تعلمنا الاخ / احمد ابو بكر


----------



## الطواب (19 يناير 2010)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (19 يناير 2010)

:16::16::79::16::16::79:
*شكراً أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً:31::31::31::31:*​


----------



## ابوشمس2 (28 مايو 2010)

شيللر كاريير موديل30rm


----------



## majdy82 (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصعب بركات (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد فوزى صقر (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## goor20 (20 يوليو 2011)

tnx


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------

